

The Git game: Guess who on your team wrote a commit based only on their message - jsomers
https://github.com/jsomers/git-game?src=news.yc

======
amasad
Oh cool, this reminds me of a game we made for Github's game competition:
[http://guesshub.io/](http://guesshub.io/)

~~~
martin_
This is awesome - how do you unlock the final two levels?

~~~
martin_
Ok - I figured it out- I didn't complete the hardest level. I'm partially
color blind and distinguishing the orange and green was tough. I completed the
final trial but when I saw 0/256 for Survival -- it wasn't worth attempting.
Great game though, very addictive!

------
tytso
It's easy for my repositories because I can just take a look at the Signed-
Off-By: in the commit body. :-)

~~~
saraid216
Isn't that supposed to be the reviewer's name, rather than the person who made
the change?

~~~
felixc
Not as originally implemented for use in the Linux kernel. It's meant to
identify the original author, who is signing off on agreeing to contribute the
patch as open source.

See
[https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/SubmittingPatches](https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/SubmittingPatches)
section 11: “Sign your work”.

~~~
saraid216
Ah. I've seen it show up in the GUIs for a coworker or two, but I've never
actually seen it filled in.

------
wging
Seems to be pretty easy if all of your team members share a common letter :)

    
    
          if author.downcase.include?(guess.strip.downcase) && !guess.strip.empty?

~~~
jsomers
you're on your honor to actually guess :), i.e., to type enough of the name
that there won't be a false positive

------
killertypo
the sad part of this is that of the team of developers I work with (when i was
on the M$ side) NONE wrote commit messages, save for one guy. So this would be
an impossible game, and quite a sad one as well.

I would like a game along the lines of "who wrote that and what were they
thinking"

~~~
BinaryIdiot
This reminds me of when I was first starting out as being a developer. I had
played with source control a little bit before joining a company where they
heavily used one. I wrote pretty verbose messages in each commit when I joined
until one of the senior developers stopped by and told me "yeah you don't
really need to do that; since it requires something I just put a period in the
box". Then I found out everyone on the team did this.

It started me on a bad habit doing this as well. The source history was almost
useless.

------
dinesh_babu
I would so rock in this game!

